# How to get Java Moss to Grow



## byte12 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a fresh water, fish only, community tank (20 Gallon Long). I decided to try a couple plants. There is some java moss and some duckweed. Also, the water looks slightly white cloudy, but when I do a water change and look down in the bucket, the water is light green. I assume this is green water and not a bacterial bloom? Could this be what is keeping the java moss from growing? Could it be why the duck weed seems to be decreasing? What should I do to get the java moss growing? Thank you for your help.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

What kind of lighting do you have and how long is it on?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC anda:

Here is a good read on cloudy water, causes & solutions... http://www.aquariaplants.com/cloudygreenwater.htm

Both plants you have are easy to grow plants. Make sure that you have at least 1.5 watts per gallon or 30 watts of light with a plant friendly bulb (5500k-10000k). Once you know you have the correct lighting, then add a little fertilizer. A good liquid fert like Seachem flourish & Seachem excel (carbon source).


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

That's really odd duckweed is exactly that it's a weed I would suspect between the
duckweed, moss, and fish that anything less than massive overfeeding would keep
them out producing any algae.

1. ) Could you give us your water parameters? - Specifically your PH, ammonia, and water temp?
2.) How often and how much are you doing your water changes?
3.) What type of filtration are you using?
4.) Do you have allot of debris (food, feces) on the bottom of the tank?


- Brad


----------



## byte12 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lighting is two seventeen watt cool white fluorecent lights.
They get turned on about 3pm to 4pm and off about 10pm (about 7 hours).
For a 20 gallon long tank, this is 1.7 watts per gallon?

ph 7.0
ammonia 0 
nitrites 0
nitrates 0 (house water is 7ppm, but maybe green water removes nitrates)
water temp 75 degress F
water changes 2 gallons (out of 20) per day
no filtration
debris on floor is negligible

I'm guessing that normal dosages of flourish and excel would be about right?


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Lights could be on longer using coolwhite bulbs.
I would switch to daylight bulbs, 6500K.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I agree with Amazon_Replica the rule of thumb for lighting is 10 hours which
will help your plants grow better and out produce the algae. That sounds
counter-intuitive but you want the plants to feed/grow faster than the
bad stuff. I might even try 12 hours for awhile as a test just to see how
it goes.

Yes I'd probably try some excel in the tank just as a back up as well.

You say you’re not using any filtration so what are you using to circulate
the water? I know allot of natural tank advocates that say you don't
need filtration but I'm not one of them (I keep low light/naturals as well).
I've found that water circulation is a must I'd recommend at least a
powerhead or a HOB without the media.

Your water changes are good though I might try going with four to five
gallons as a test just to get the volume moving faster until the green
water clears up - the cleaner the water the better for awhile.


~

One last question how many fish do you have in the tank? I'm assuming
you follow the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule so I don't think that will be
an issue from the looks of your water parameters but it's always best to
ask.

- Brad


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

i heard excel kills java moss. think twice before you dose


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

These are the things I would do...

1) Replace your bulbs with 6500k/6700k bulbs.

2) Increase daily lighting to 9 hours daily.

3) Add a water pump for circulation.

4) Dose small amounts of Seachem Flourish & Excel.


----------



## byte12 (Jan 3, 2008)

fish include:
1 molly,
4 brilliant rasboras,
10 panda cory(s),
1 tiger barb,
6 black widow tetras

I'm changing the lighting period.

I'm going to try for 6500K bulbs at the next bulb change.

Seachem's Florish has been started.

Seachem's Excel will be started soon.

Thank you, everyone. 

- Dave


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## byte12 (Jan 3, 2008)

I added a 404 pump below the water line to circulate water without disturbing the surface.

So far, the haze from the green water is increasing, but the fish are enjoying "riding the surf"  from the pump.

- Dave


----------

